# Zoom H2 - Excellent Portable MP3 recorder



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 17, 2009)

Amazon.com: Zoom H2 Handy Portable Stereo Recorder: Musical Instruments

I just had this come in the mail today. Great little device. We had a Zoom H4 at the Church in Okinawa. This is a bit newer but cheaper. It's got a ton of great features for an excellent price.

If you're looking for a device to record sermons I highly recommend it.


----------

